# Sad News -- John Sherman, DVM



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

*I am sad to report that Dr. John Sherman passed away last night. *

*Dr. Sherman and the staff at VetHab have made a tremendous difference to many of our dogs helping them in their physical rehabilitation and conditioning as they recovered from injury. *

*The retriever community has lost a gifted healer and friend.


Update - The link to Dr. Sherman's obituary is available at: *John Joseph Sherman III, DVM

RALEIGH: John Joseph Sherman III, 42, passed away unexpectedly on May 19, 2010. Born on August 21, 1967 in Cornwall, NY; he was the son of Linda Clapper Sherman, of Raleigh and John Joseph Sherman, Jr., of Raleigh.

John realized his life-long dream of becoming a vet by graduating from North Carolina State Veterinary School and opening Vethab Rehabilitation Office in Raleigh in 2001. He was a pioneer in the field of physical rehabilitation and sports medicine in veterinary medicine and was well-recognized for his impact within the field. He had a noted work ethic and truly loved being able to help any animal in need. 

John met his wife Chrystal Foshee Sherman a little over 14 years ago and together they raised three beautiful girls in Raleigh. He thoroughly enjoyed spending time with his growing family.

Those cherishing his memory include his wife; his daughters: Brittany Renee Smith and her children Isabella Kate and Nathaniel Owen Smith, Lauren Brooke Crawford, attending University of South Carolina; and Hannah Grace Crawford; his parents and many other family and friends.

John was preceded in death by his sister: Jean Marie Sherman in 1986 and by his grandparents: Clare W. and Sarah A. Clapper and John Joseph and Helen Ann Sherman.

Family will receive friends on Saturday, May 22, 2010 from 4:30 – 6:00 PM at Mitchell Funeral Home (7209 Glenwood Avenue). A Celebration of John's Life will begin at 6:00 PM in the funeral home chapel officiated by John's uncle, Deacon Paul Banyacski.

In lieu of flowers, donations may be made to the XXXX fund through any Wachovia Bank branch to further the awareness, research and treatment of Complex Regional Pain Syndrome (CRPS). (Wachovia mailing address: 7600 Creedmoor Rd, Raleigh NC, 27612)


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Prayers sent to his Family and Friends


----------



## Jay Hinton (Feb 28, 2005)

Well said Jeff. Dr. Sherman's talents and services will be missed by many. Truly a loss to the retriever community, those around him and the many great dogs that he had a hand in healing.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Very sad. His rehab program was second to none. I'm sure he's looking after all the dogs in heaven. Maybe God needed a great vet. 

My condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

That is shocking! He helped my Finn dog get back to SAR work after two different shoulder injuries. I truly believe Finn would have been retired if Dr. Sherman hadn't worked his magic on him.

Thoughts and prayers to his family. He will be tremendously missed.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Wow!!! What a surprise. John was a great guy. Sympathies to his family and friends.

Angie


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Oh my, such a loss for the retriever community. His devotion to our retrievers and his love for them and the game were inspirational.

I send my condolences to his family, friends, co-workers.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

How sad... Definately a loss for the retriever community. Godspeed, Dr. Sherman. Our condolences to his friends and family.

Sincerely,
Kristie


----------



## maryandkimo (Sep 29, 2004)

Here's to hoping that he is already out throwing bumpers with a back that no longer hurts! He is irreplacable. How many vets take the time to walk out to the field to help you train your dog while you are there for an appointment. He fixed Kimo many times and I will always be grateful. He was a vet that truely cared. 

mary


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm very sorry to hear of John's passing. 
My condolences to his wife Crystal, family and friends. 
Dr Sherman was so very good at determining exactly what was wrong with a dog and had developed his own methodology for treating them and getting them back to competition. Several of my dogs were cared for by him and the staff at Vethab. 
Hugh loss to the retriever community.


----------



## Sharon Hinson (May 20, 2010)

What a tremendous loss for the dog world. Dr. Sherman was instrumental in helping one of my Goldens lead a very active, full life despite shoulder surgery. He had an instinct when it came to evaluating dogs and the dogs immediately loved him. There is no one who could ever replace the impact he made in Veterinary Rehab Medicine......he was a pioneer. Prayers and thoughts to his family. A very sad day.......

Sharon Hinson


----------



## mhitesman (Oct 5, 2007)

How awful and sad. So very sorry to hear of this. Our sincere condolences to Crystal and the rest of his family as well as all those who loved him at Vethab. Like he did for so many wonderful dogs, he made our River whole again, making a calamity as stress-free as such things can be. We are forever grateful and will miss him terribly.
Mike & Marilyn Hitesman


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Sherman III, DVM, John Joseph - 5/20/2010John Joseph Sherman III, Doctor of Veterinary Medicine, passed away on Wednesday evening, May 19, 2010. A full tribute, including family information and memorial video, will be update once received from the family on Friday; however, service information is as follows: A Memorial Service will be held on Saturday, May 22, 2010 at 6 PM in the Chapel of Mitchell Funeral Home (7209 Glenwood Avenue), with family receiving friends from 4:30 PM until time of service.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

I did not know Dr. Sherman, but it sounds like the retriever community has lost a true friend. Very young in the prime of a professional life.....my deepest condolences to family and friends.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

John's passing is a tremendous loss to the retriever world. Such a talented and nice man, that cared for his patients as if they were his own.
The dog in my avatar is one of his patients, and is just fine 3 years later.

My condolences to wife Crystal, and the staff at Vethab. 

John will be missed by all that knew him.


----------



## Mary Dean (May 20, 2010)

John Sherman had great heart, much like the wonderful dogs he helped. he will truely be missed!! Mary Dean


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear this. I feel lucky that I knew John a little bit, and got to see his amazing diagnostic and therapeutic work firsthand. I wish I had got to know him better and see more.

My condolences to Crystal and the VetHab staff.

Amy Dahl


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Prayers for the family and friends!

Aaron and Nichol*


----------



## jen (Jun 2, 2005)

Dr. Sherman's passion for the dogs truly shined through in his work. He certainly set the bar in the field of rehab/sports medicine for our beloved companions. He was such a nice person and I love the way he would walk into a room, sit down on the floor with the dog and go over every inch of their body with such a gentle touch. He took my 3 year old golden who had been diagnosed with a career ending carpal injury and gave us an enormous gift of a long, successful obedience career. Prayers and comfort to his entire family and staff. He will be missed so very much...


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

I updated the first post of this thread with Dr. Sherman's more complete obituary. The obituary and photos are available at 
http://www.legacy.com/dignity-memorial/obituary.aspx?n=John-Sherman+III,&lc=7300&mid=4259174

He was only 42 years old.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> I updated the first post of this thread with Dr. Sherman's more complete obituary. The obituary and photos are available at
> http://www.legacy.com/dignity-memorial/obituary.aspx?n=John-Sherman+III,&lc=7300&mid=4259174
> 
> He was only 42 years old.


How sad. And what he accomplished in such a short time.....


----------

